
Cray ARMs Highest End Supercomputer with ThunderX2 - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/11/13/cray-arms-highest-end-supercomputer-thunderx2/
======
xf00ba7
duplicate....[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15686002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15686002)

~~~
rbanffy
It seems like a bug with HN's AMP dupe detection.

